# VISpas



## Lukas2212 (12. Juli 2012)

Hi,

bin etwas verwirrt, ich fülle gerade den Antrag für den Vispas aus und verstehe den unteren Teil nicht!
Ich habe die Jahresgebühr ja im Angelladen bezahlt und soweit der Übersetzer mir das ausgespuckt hat, verstehe ich den unteren Teil so, dass man dort seine Kontonummer angeben kann und quasi ein Abo abschließt?! (siehe Bild)
Kann ich den unteren Teil einfach frei lassen?

Ich will eigentlich, dass die Mitgliedschaft nach einem Jahr automatisch verfällt und ich wieder in einen Laden muss und das Ganze von vorne beginnt!

Lg Lukas


----------



## Fisherman10 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: VISpas*

Hy Lukas,

ich bin eigentlich jedes Jahr in Holland Angeln und kenne mich etwas mit den Angelscheinen aus.

Es kommt darauf an in welchem Angelladen du deinen Angelnschein gekauft hast.

Wenn du einen Angelschein erwirbst bist du automatisch ein Mitglied des dazu gehörigen Vereins !

Das heißt du könntest jedes Jahr deine Mitgleidschaft in diesem Verein verlängern was auch kostengünstiger ist als jedes Jahr aufs neue im Angelladen einen neuen Schein zu kaufen.

Der Angelschein und die dazu gehörige Landeskarte/Buch sind eigentlich drei Jahre gültig (momentan bis Ende 2012 dann beginnen neue drei Jahre und du brauchst eine neue Landeskarte) du musst halt nur jedes Jahr deinen Beitrag bezahlen (von Verein zu Verein unterschiedlich zwischen 35€ und 50€).

Normalerweise müsstest du im Angelladen eigentlich schon alles ausgefüllt haben ! Wenn du im Angelladen alles ausgefüllt und Bezahlt hast müsstest du eigentlich einen vorläufigen Angelschein, der für 4 Wochen gültig ist, ausgehhändigt bekommen haben.
Und normalerweise wird dir der Richtige Angelschein in Form einer Checkkarte innerhalb von 4 Wochen zugeschickt !

Deshalb versteh ich im moment nicht ganz was du nun noch ausfüllen musst, weil dies eigentlich schon im Angelgeschäft passiert !
Natürlich kann das von Verein zu Verein unterschiedlich sein, jedoch wäre mir das neu !

Ich werde dieses Jahr auch meinen Verein wechseln und zum H.S.V Alvertje Oostrum übergehen vielleicht ist es da anders, ich werde nächste Woche in Holland sein und in einer Neuen Region den Angelschein kaufen, bisher war ich immer im Eurotackle in Venlo und hab dort den Schein jedes Jahr gekauft ! Jetzt werde ich den Angelschein in Wanssum kaufen und auch dort Mitglied werden !"

Falls du noch interesse hast, kann ich dir ja berichten wie es bei mir und dem neuen Verein abgelaufen ist ! Es sei denn ich konnte dir mit meiner jetztigen Aussage schon helfen !!!

Wo gehst du denn immer in Holland Angeln ?


Gruß Marek


----------



## Lukas2212 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: VISpas*

Hi,

ich musste im Laden nichts ausfüllen, den vorläufigen habe ich schon ausgefüllt, und den anderen muss ich noch ausfüllen und selber abschicken! Ich habe quasi einen Blankoscheck bekommen |kopfkrat

Und jetzt frage ich mich ob ich den unteren Teil einfach frei lassen kann, weil ich nicht möchte, dass der jährlich verlängert wird!

lg Lukas

ps: ecke Nimwegen


----------



## Nanninga (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: VISpas*

*Sehe das wie Fisherman10.*
Im Laden ausfüllen, einen Teil bekommt man als vorläufige Vergunning mit, der andere Teil wird vom Laden an den Verein geschickt, worauf Du die Checkkarte zugeschickt bekommst. Bei Dir scheinst Du den anderen Teil selbst zum Verein schicken zu müssen.
Du bist dann Mitglied und wie in fast allen Vereinen, sollte man 3 Monate vor Austritt kündigen.(Manche verzichten darauf und löschen Dich wenn Du nicht bezahlst.)
Ich überweise meinen Beitrag immer bis Anfang Dezember selbst, da eine Einzugsermächtigung ins Ausland oft problematisch ist. Mein Verein hat ne Web-Site, da kann man alles nachlesen, Deiner nicht??;+

Gruß
Nanninga|wavey:


----------



## Lukas2212 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: VISpas*

Hi,

doch auch mein Verein hat eine Website, aber ich kann leider kein Holländisch 

Aber meine Frage hat sich erübrigt, ich muss nämlich nur die Felder mit Sternchen ausfüllen :m


----------



## Hollandangler (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: VISpas*

ja, ich stimme da fischermann10 zu! viel spass in holland

hier findest du noch mehr zum thema hollandagelei:
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/


----------

